# Italy! (In general)



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

How is everyone getting on? I havent been on for a while and there doesn't seem to have been too much chatter. Anyone still around or new people looking for a community?

Kenzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think the problem is with everything going on there aren't any new people to ask questions.


----------



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

I am guessing that many would have been new people are like me: locked out of the EU. I fully understand why they would not want Americans at this time. I am hoping that 2021 will be different. By the way, I saw your Sicily post, I have never been but after seeing this BBC documentary I really want to visit


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah Sicily is a wonderful place to visit but it is not easy living here unfortunately. Would be nice to meet up with other expats here but its thin on the ground


----------

